# First one of th year



## bone head hunter (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry for the terrible pic. Cell phone just doesn't do this little guy justice.. 

//i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b425/carteraw/41514_zpsb912bc65.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bone head hunter (Mar 15, 2013)

Ooops


----------



## bone head hunter (Mar 15, 2013)

Here is a better pic of the little guy...


----------



## shroonmagnet (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice find.Are you southern Indiana?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bone head hunter (Mar 15, 2013)

Mid southern ---Bartholomew count...


----------

